# Fish Huron Fall Tournament



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

OK guys and gals with registration opening next week and its history of filling fast, post if your planning on fishing. 

For kicks pick worms or cranks for winning program.

I personally may not be able to fish it. I have the mwc championships in Wisconsin the following week, so I'm just not sure if were in or not?


----------



## adepinet (Jul 25, 2010)

I wish I could fish it this year, but stuck in the state of Maryland working. I would guess harnesses will win it. Good luck everyone. Aaron 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm gonna pull special spoon-crankfly-harnesses off sliders!


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Its a great tournament for sure. I have to go to the Mississippi river for championship again this year..

If there is a way im going to fish.

Im a worm guy so im going with worms. But you never know!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

I think we are going to give this one a shot this year. It will be out first tournament but looking forward to meeting some of the experienced sticks on the lake and getting some experience under our belt. We have to start somewhere. 

I'm jumping on the worm train as well.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Go for it wishin, you learn a ton fishing tournaments. This is a great tourny to start with. Well ran and a mixed field and a good bite normally!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm in it. Joey's fishing it to. I'm a worm guy also. Should be a good time.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

The worm train will be de-railed by the crankers.
This year's hot color pattern will be paisley. 
It will take a 42+ lb bag to win.
Big Fish will be 12.5+ lbs.

I just hope the guy that markets the underwater and aerial, photo maps of the electronically tagged walleye with gps co-ordinates of their daily feeding areas has the auction again this year.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

This thing sold out in a day....wish I was fishing it....


----------



## Big Papa Sports (Apr 4, 2009)

Last year was a worm and crank bite, this year I'm betting cranks will rule. I dont mind using either. Also wanna wish Papa Scott, and Mike (Buckeye Hunter) all the best in Wisconsin, I'm rooting for ya.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

We were knocking the snot out of them last year on harnesses. With an hour and a half to go before weigh-in, I threw out a crank, and upgraded four fish. Wish I would have had a crank or two in the water earlier.


----------



## walleyes069 (Jan 5, 2006)

Looking for a 3rd person for the Huron Tournament. Please contact Steve 330-933-8430.


----------

